# tank for fry?



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

well just in case my cories have babies i want to save most of them withot getting eaten or fungused. If they have the eggs should I buy another tank to put them in? and what size? or can i just float a breeding trap at the top of the tank and hatch them in there?



jonathan


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Eggs can be eaten through a breeder trap. Preventing fungus requires constant current or else the use of an anti-fungal. Hatching the eggs is only the first step. Hatching and rasing the fry are the much harder part.

Fry need two things- good food and *clean* water. They need to be fed several times/day and then any excess food needs to be removed before it starts to rot. Corys are bottom fish and rotten food is a death trap for them. Hatching can be done in small space, but growing out requires much more space.


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

ok, thanks for the advice.


jonathan


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I second that on the breeder net. I recently put about 20 African Dwarf Frog eggs into a breeder net and placed it in a 75 gal with all sorts of fish. (There is not enough room for the breeder net in my frog tank and I was afraid the frogs would get stuck under the net and not be able to go up for air) I had at least 15 of the eggs hatch. I was told I should move them to another container where I could feed them infusoria, but when I got around to doing this just a few hours later there were only 2 tadpoles left. Fish can and will eat eggs and tiny fry through the net. Another lessen learned the hard way.


----------

